# اين اجد تغذية 32فولط ؟؟



## اختصاصي تكييف (7 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخواني الاكارم عيدكم مبارك وكل عام و نحن بخير وبصحة جيدة
اردت بعض الافكار كيف استطيع الحصول على تغذية 32فولط علما ان الدرايفر الذي اعمل عليه يعمل 12 الى 40 فولط لكن يعطي احسن النتائج ب32فولط .كل درايفر حمولته القصوى 4امبير يعني 4.3=12 امبير كحد ادنى 
ممكن تكون بجهاز او ما شابه يعني استفيد منها ؟؟
ان شاء الله تنجح الماكنة واعرضها عليكم ودمتم في امان الله


----------



## aladdin_2005 (12 نوفمبر 2011)

ادعو ا الله ان يوفقك لكل خير 
الأمر بسيط وهو ان تشتري محول خرجه 32 فولت بأمبير عالي او تقوم بإعادة لف المتاح من المحولات الكبيره الحجم لتحصل علي هذا الجهد بامبير لايقل عن 15 امبير وربنا يوفقك


----------



## zamalkawi (12 نوفمبر 2011)

aladdin_2005 قال:


> ادعو ا الله ان يوفقك لكل خير
> الأمر بسيط وهو ان تشتري محول خرجه 32 فولت بأمبير عالي او تقوم بإعادة لف المتاح من المحولات الكبيره الحجم لتحصل علي هذا الجهد بامبير لايقل عن 15 امبير وربنا يوفقك



أخ علاء الدين، أظن أن الأخ اختصاصي تكييف يبحث عن مصدر تيار مستمر dc وليس تيار متغير ac، وبالتالي لا أظن أن اقتراحيك يناسبانه


----------



## aladdin_2005 (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*دائرة تغذية 32 فولت*



zamalkawi قال:


> أخ علاء الدين، أظن أن الأخ اختصاصي تكييف يبحث عن مصدر تيار مستمر dc وليس تيار متغير ac، وبالتالي لا أظن أن اقتراحيك يناسبانه


اخ زملكاوي يعتبر هذا الحل هو الحل العملي والأمثل وهذه الطريقة استخدمها منذ عشرات السنين للحصول علي تيار مستمر بفولت محدد وتيار محدد
ففكرة استخدام ثلاث بور سبلاي كمبيوتر بالتتالي هي فكرة غير عمليه وفكرة استخدام بطاريات علي التوالي هي مكلفة جدا وغير عملية وكل هذه الأفكار وغيرها تم عرضها علي الأخ ولكن هذا غير عملي علي الإطلاق
اما فكرة المحول وتحويل خرجه الي تيار مستمر باستخدام السليكون دايود ومكثف فهذه الفكرة العملية انظر الصورة




هذه ماأقصده ولو هناك اي اسئلة في هذه النقطة ان شاء الله اساعد بالرأي فيها وبصورة عملية والله الموفق


----------



## zamalkawi (13 نوفمبر 2011)

أخ علاء الدين
أولا الصورة لا تظهر
ثانيا أنت لم تقل في مشاركتك الأولى أنك ترغب في تقويم التيار بعد تحويله
الآن اتضحت الصورة، بارك الله فيك
على كل حال، بوجه عام، على كل من يصنع أي جهاز أن يعرف ماذا يريد أن يصنع وماذا يريد أن يشتري
فالتركيز على صنع كل المكونات أمر ليس عمليا، وعلى الأخ اختصاصي تكييف أن يقرر، هل يريد أن يشتري مصدر التيار أم أن يصنعه
بالمناسبة؟ ما المشكلة في وضع ثلاث باور صابلاي على التوالي؟ وأين تم اقتراح هذه الفكرة على الأخ اختصاصي تكييف؟


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (13 نوفمبر 2011)

aladdin_2005 قال:


> اخ زملكاوي يعتبر هذا الحل هو الحل العملي والأمثل وهذه الطريقة استخدمها منذ عشرات السنين للحصول علي تيار مستمر بفولت محدد وتيار محدد
> ففكرة استخدام ثلاث بور سبلاي كمبيوتر بالتتالي هي فكرة غير عمليه وفكرة استخدام بطاريات علي التوالي هي مكلفة جدا وغير عملية وكل هذه الأفكار وغيرها تم عرضها علي الأخ ولكن هذا غير عملي علي الإطلاق
> اما فكرة المحول وتحويل خرجه الي تيار مستمر باستخدام السليكون دايود ومكثف فهذه الفكرة العملية انظر الصورة
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم استاذ علاء 
سعيد جدا بلقاءك مجددا بعد غيابك عنا :75::75: وأسعد لما وجدت ردك المفيد على سؤالي 
كما أشرت حل استخدام البور سبلاي الثلاث مكلف ,وحل المحول والجسر التقويمي والمكثفة الانسب بعد البحث وجدت صورة 



[/url][/IMG]
الصورة جميلة لكن الشئ المبهم كم تكون ياترى قيمة المكثفة ؟
انا سعيد برؤيتي لك استاذ علاء والله علي شهيد لا خوف ولا طمع :77::77:,ان شاء الله أرى مشاركاتك هنا وهناك وشكرا لك


----------



## aladdin_2005 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

اختصاصي تكييف قال:


> السلام عليكم استاذ علاء
> سعيد جدا بلقاءك مجددا بعد غيابك عنا :75::75: وأسعد لما وجدت ردك المفيد على سؤالي
> كما أشرت حل استخدام البور سبلاي الثلاث مكلف ,وحل المحول والجسر التقويمي والمكثفة الانسب بعد البحث وجدت صورة
> 
> ...





وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله بكل خير علي طيب الكلام
يمكنك استخدام مكثف بقيمة 1000u الي 4700u والأفضل 4700u 
ارجو من الله لنا جميعا التوفيق


----------

